# Giorgio Armani VS Armani Collezioni



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Please explain me the differences between Giorgio Armani black line and Armani Collezioni: prices, quality, and the look. In Paris I found discount stores (with new and second hand Giorgio Armani suits for 220 - 280 euros). Armani Collezioni suits here at the same price level. Thanks


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's a past thread that explains a lot about the Armani lines. If you use the search function it makes finding answers very easy.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49865&highlight=armani+canvas

To sum it all up. Giorgio Armani is good stuff. Expensive, and only half canvas, but a great fit for slender folks. Collezioni is made by Zegna with the same fit as GA and nice fabrics. It is a fused suit.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> To sum it all up. Giorgio Armani is good stuff. Expensive, and only half canvas, but a great fit for slender folks. Collezioni is made by Zegna with the same fit as GA and nice fabrics. It is a fused suit.


Yes, Giorgio Armani Black Label is only half canvessed with all details being machine made. However, the suits have a great drape and are tapered for a thin look, but more recently have been featuring a wide leg pant. They are made in Italy by Vestimenta. Armani Collezioni however, is not made by Zegna, it is made by Conf. di Matelica SpA in Italy and the older Le Collezioni models were made by Gruppo GFT in Italy, respectively. Both lines feature a
a wide variety of unusual fabric blends such as polyester, elastodiene, silk, cashmere, elastane, elastin, polyamide and spandex that usually make up around 5% of the garments fabric composition with wool at 95%, for an added sheen and stretch.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

My Collezioni sportscoat (2008 purchase) is made by Conf. di Matelica SpA.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

What about Vestimenta? Giorgio Armani black label and Vestimenta Hilton line. Is the quality the same or not? I FOUND VESTIMENTA HILTON SOMMER WOOL JACKET (BROWN 3B) FOR 200 EUROS. IS THIS PRICE O.K.?


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

video2 said:


> What about Vestimenta? Giorgio Armani black label and Vestimenta Hilton line. Is the quality the same or not? I FOUND VESTIMENTA HILTON SOMMER WOOL JACKET (BROWN 3B) FOR 200 EUROS. IS THIS PRICE O.K.?


The quality of Armani Black Label and Vestimenta's own line is very similar. They are both half-canvessed with a chest pieces and machine made. They are similar in drape and silhouette and made in the same factory. One major difference is fabric types. Armani uses a lot of synthetic bends and a wool crepe, but Vestimenta utilizes a worsted wool that is many times in the super 120s-140s. 200 euros seems a bit pricey for just a jacket but if you like it then go ahead and buy it. I know a suit retails for $800 in the US, or about 575 euros.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

thefancyman said:


> The quality of Armani Black Label and Vestimenta's own line is very similar. They are both half-canvessed with a chest pieces and machine made. They are similar in drape and silhouette and made in the same factory. One major difference is fabric types. Armani uses a lot of synthetic bends and a wool crepe, but Vestimenta utilizes a worsted wool that is many times in the super 120s-140s. 200 euros seems a bit pricey for just a jacket but if you like it then go ahead and buy it. I know a suit retails for $800 in the US, or about 575 euros.


Thank you


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Both lines look utterly boring to me, personally. Way too expensive for what you get.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Apparently, brand name eludes you.

I denounce anyone who says they still manufacture baggy suits (unless bespoken).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

No offence if you like them, but all I've seen from them recently (including the MTM worn by Bale in _The Dark Knight_) still conjures up images of Wall Street yuppies from the '80s, including some of the gaudy fabrics. I'm not saying their suits are still baggy, but they just don't look that special to me, especially at Mr. Armani's asking prices. I'd rather go to one of the other Italian makers.

Just my opinion, nothing personal.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Jovan said:


> No offence if you like them, but all I've seen from them recently (including the MTM worn by Bale in _The Dark Knight_) still conjures up images of Wall Street yuppies from the '80s, including some of the gaudy fabrics. I'm not saying their suits are still baggy, but they just don't look that special to me, especially at Mr. Armani's asking prices. I'd rather go to one of the other Italian makers.
> 
> Just my opinion, nothing personal.


I think that Pal Zileri or Corneliani (not talking about Brioni) is better then Armani, but sometimes I like to wear Armani. You know, to feel the difference :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Jovan said:


> No offence if you like them, but all I've seen from them recently (including the MTM worn by Bale in _The Dark Knight_) still conjures up images of Wall Street yuppies from the '80s, including some of the gaudy fabrics. I'm not saying their suits are still baggy, but they just don't look that special to me, especially at Mr. Armani's asking prices. I'd rather go to one of the other Italian makers.
> 
> Just my opinion, nothing personal.


Man, those suits in Dark Knight were awful. I'll never understand how a billionaire playboy would have suits with 2 to 3 inches of collar gap.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> Man, those suits in Dark Knight were awful. I'll never understand how a billionaire playboy would have suits with 2 to 3 inches of collar gap.


What about Tom Ford suits for James Bond movie :devil:


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

nolan50410 said:


> Man, those suits in Dark Knight were awful. I'll never understand how a billionaire playboy would have suits with 2 to 3 inches of collar gap.


They fit the character though.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

video2 said:


> I think that Pal Zileri or Corneliani (not talking about Brioni) is better then Armani, but sometimes I like to wear Armani. You know, to feel the difference :icon_smile_wink:


Please, do elaborate.



nolan50410 said:


> Man, those suits in Dark Knight were awful. I'll never understand how a billionaire playboy would have suits with 2 to 3 inches of collar gap.


I'm surprised you say that. Aren't you _Christopher_ Nolan? :icon_smile_big:

But seriously, that's just one more thing to dislike about the suits. I wasn't even thinking about the fit problems. Mostly that his wardrobe, including fused large spread collar shirts (like we haven't seen those enough now) and Windsor knotted power ties made him look like Patrick Bateman, albeit 9 years older.

Bruce Wayne: Wall Street yuppie? No. Bruce is supposed to come from old money -- his parents were philanthropists, and Wayne Enterprises is not his only source of income. Then again, the playboy billionaire image may play into the choice of clothing. Warner Bros. also dealt with Armani for Tim Burton's movies previously IIRC, so I suppose they wanted to save a few beans that way.

Honestly though, I see Bruce Wayne as going to Anderson & Sheppard or a Neopolitan tailor for well-fitting suits with drape. That would have worked with the Wayne estate image a bit more. Don't get me wrong, I liked the movie a lot. But I suppose product placement trumps all now, including logical wardrobe choices.


----------

